

Mary livecodes a game from scratch [video] - maryrosecook
https://vimeo.com/105955605

======
maryrosecook
The heavily commented code: [http://annotated-code.maryrosecook.com/space-
invaders/index....](http://annotated-code.maryrosecook.com/space-
invaders/index.html)

